# Furudo Erika vs Othinus



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 9, 2014)

[I'd put a pic of Othinus here but I don't feel like getting banned for loli shit]

OST:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCiK7XBm0qI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 9, 2014)

Erika asks Othinus why she can't get decent clothes. Othinus explodes from failing to answer the question since 50/50 chances of everything she does.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 9, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [I'd put a pic of Othinus here but I don't feel like getting banned for loli shit]


HAHAHAHAHA!

Yeah, if anything, Erika stomps Othinus in fashion sense.
Or even common sense when it comes to clothing.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Feb 9, 2014)

Back to back clothing jokes. Willy being slowly assimilated by the hivemind


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 9, 2014)

Massive speed difference here.


----------



## Qinglong (Feb 9, 2014)

We are one and all


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 9, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Erika asks Othinus why she can't get decent clothes. Othinus explodes from failing to answer the question since 50/50 chances of everything she does.





willyvereb said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Yeah, if anything, Erika stomps Othinus in fashion sense.
> Or even common sense when it comes to clothing.





GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Back to back clothing jokes. Willy being slowly assimilated by the hivemind





Qinglong said:


> We are one and all



**


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 9, 2014)

Anyways, disregarding speed, what can Othinus do?
All I know that she could freely manipulate the universe.
That's below the paygrade of characters who can take universe-busting attacks.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 9, 2014)

willyvereb said:


> Anyways, disregarding speed, what can Othinus do?
> All I know that she could freely manipulate the universe.
> That's below the paygrade of characters who can take universe-busting attacks.





> She could win if she wanted to. She had intended to destroy this world from the beginning. But Othinus knew of no way to win while preserving this world. And if she could not do that, returning would lose all meaning. All that was left for her was to be attacked by everyone around her.
> She had wings to fly through the air, but she would be slowly devoured by the ants on the ground.
> The pain would likely last a long time.
> That was the price she would pay for briefly obtaining someone who understood her.



Nope. She's pretty much min-maxed in that regard.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Feb 9, 2014)

Speedblitz much? Can Othinus do anything against that?


----------



## Absolmasquade (Feb 11, 2014)

> Or even common sense when it comes to clothing.


Her common sense is to wear school swimsuit in middle of the night.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes cuz one would wear their dress while scaling the side of a mansion in the middle of a typhoon.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 11, 2014)

The pirate hat alone soloes ToAru


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 11, 2014)

She'll speed blitz her with her fashion sense.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 11, 2014)

but if we got banned for loli shit

shouldn't greedo's set get him axed?

NEPOTISM


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey man, Not sure what your definition of loli is here, she's like thousands of years old.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 11, 2014)

Othinus said:


> Hey man, Not sure what your definition of loli is here, she's like thousands of years old.



are you really using the 'oh she's canonically so old' excuse?

i swear they banned posting hiyori porn with that retarded rationale years ago in the BH?


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 11, 2014)

Othinus said:


> Hey man, Not sure what your definition of loli is here, she's like thousands of years old.


Her other physical features are still that of a barely teenage girl.
With some goodwill she may pass for 16-year-old with shortish stature.
The fact she has enlarged bust and excuse that "_But she's really-really thousand years old!_" only makes things worse.

In most of the illustrations Othinus looks like a little girl forced to dress like a whore.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 11, 2014)

Evangeline McDowell is like several hundred years old and I'm not touching that situation with a twenty foot pole.

Compared to another vampire loli who at least wears clothes.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 11, 2014)

greedo stop cherry picking kamachi's drooling-with-lust doodles to find one that supports your laughable "she has big tits, not a loli" defense

that's prepubescent in everything but the breasts

and it's creepy as fuck


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 11, 2014)

Breasts aren't much of an excuse since there is such a thing as oppai loli.


----------



## teddy (Feb 11, 2014)

Othinus said:


> Hey man, Not sure what your definition of loli is here, she's like thousands of years old.



Excuses like that only work when you're dealing with someone too stubborn to use good judgement


----------



## Ramius (Feb 11, 2014)

Othinus said:


> Hey man, Not sure what your *definition of loli *is here, she's like *thousands of years old.*



You've got it wrong. Age doesn't really matter here. Though at this point I'm just beating the dead horse.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 11, 2014)

Prepubescent is an exaggeration but Othinus indeed looks too young.
The concept art is borderline but her appearance in the illustration makes her seem even younger.

Which can draw unfortunate implications.
Really, somebody 1000+ years old should know better.


----------



## teddy (Feb 11, 2014)

Like i said. she needs to filter on more clothes


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 11, 2014)

willyvereb said:


> Prepubescent is an exaggeration but Othinus indeed looks too young.
> The concept art is borderline but her appearance in the illustration makes her seem even younger.
> 
> Which can draw unfortunate implications.
> Really, somebody 1000+ years old should know better.



i dunno

- short
- round face (baby fat)
- unformed hips
- very slim

the artist honestly seems to be going for a prepubescent to early pubescent look to me, at best


----------



## Gundam Meister (Feb 11, 2014)

Kamachi  is not the artist of Toaru he is the author of the series the main ilustratror of the series Haimura Kiyotaka


----------



## teddy (Feb 11, 2014)

Doesn't make much of a difference who drew it when it's the author who approves of it in the end


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 11, 2014)

Kamachi not opposing the character's design is one thing.
Somebody using his creative power to make this a whole other.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 11, 2014)

Erika speed blitz  or make Othinus explode dunno


But what about Dizzy from GG ,she is only 5 years old and i never seem people saying something against it.


----------



## Qinglong (Feb 11, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Erika speed blitz  or make Othinus explode dunno
> 
> 
> But what about Dizzy from GG ,she is only 5 years old and i never seem people saying something against it.



Yeah it's not like we haven't made a note of it on her profile or anything

Oh wait


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 11, 2014)

willyvereb said:


> In most of the illustrations Othinus looks like a little girl forced to dress like a whore.



I don't think anyone will deny that fact that's she's obviously dressed like a whore. 

I just disagree about her looking that young.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Breasts aren't much of an excuse since there is such a thing as* oppai loli.*








? said:


> Like i said. she needs to filter on more clothes



Also agree with this. She's kind of an oddity with how whorish she looks compared to others in this series. 



Lucaniel said:


> i dunno
> 
> - short
> - round face (baby fat)
> ...



Evangeliine from Negima is a good example of a loli. Lucky star characters look like loli's. Just disagree about this I guess.


With that said, I am not really a fan of her character design either. In fact was pretty disappointed that the Othinus that was talked about at the end of WWIII turned out to be a girl at all. Just because....being based on Odin and all....


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 11, 2014)

Othinus said:


> Evangeliine from Negima is a good example of a loli. Lucky star characters look like loli's. Just disagree about this I guess.
> 
> 
> With that said, I am not really a fan of her character design either. In fact was pretty disappointed that the Othinus that was talked about at the end of WWIII turned out to be a girl at all. Just because....being based on Odin and all....



the only difference between evangeline and this one is that this one has bigger boobs

that's it


----------



## TehChron (Feb 11, 2014)

Evangeline also covers more skin.

And is occasionally an adult.

Jesus christ Akumetsus more,tasteful. 

Somehow


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 11, 2014)

Threads like these make me thankful that the original loli design for Ajimu Najimi was axed.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 11, 2014)

Ajimu is a loli with legs and boobs


----------



## Əyin (Feb 11, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Threads like these make me thankful that the original loli design for Ajimu Najimi was axed.



You should be thankful that she's not getting NTR'ed and turned into lesbian


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 11, 2014)

Əyin said:


> You should be thankful that she's not getting NTR'ed and turned into lesbian



That helps me cope with the r____r b__d jokes


----------



## NightmareCinema (Feb 11, 2014)

Əyin said:


> You should be thankful that she's not getting NTR'ed and turned into lesbian



Not yet, anyway.

Freddie will be joining Ski and Kurou in lesbian NTR Valhalla in due time.


----------



## Əyin (Feb 11, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Not yet, anyway.
> 
> Freddie will be joining Ski and Kurou in lesbian NTR Valhalla in due time.





It's inevitable then


----------



## NightmareCinema (Feb 11, 2014)

Əyin said:


> It's inevitable then



Yes, it is. 

Although I don't think I should put Kurou there since it's not NTR if he never stood a chance to begin with considering the series Chris Yukine comes from...

So Freddie will be joining Ski then.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 11, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Not yet, anyway.
> 
> Freddie will be joining Ski and Kurou in lesbian NTR Valhalla in due time.



Never going to happen.

MB ended with Ajimu being asexual at worst.


----------



## TehChron (Feb 11, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Never going to happen.
> 
> MB ended with Ajimu being asexual at worst.



Nah, I'm pretty sure that she's just split on the issue


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 11, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Nah, I'm pretty sure that she's just split on the issue



Don't you guys ever tired of making those jokes


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 11, 2014)

is that a rhetorical question


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 11, 2014)

i like how freddie is so sure of ajeemoo's sexuality

freddie did you make a note of every interaction she had through the manga and do textual and panel-based analysis to determine the level of lewdness :33


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 11, 2014)

he needs to present an Abigail-style powerpoint chart to prove his assertions


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 11, 2014)

*Keep posts on-topic, please. *


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 12, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i dunno
> 
> - short
> - round face (baby fat)
> ...


Nah, you exaggerate a bit there.
I kinda agree with the young teen assumption but one has to be very (un)lucky to look like that as a prepubescent girl.
Also growth isn't something you can really classify to strict age limits.
There are late bloomers and such who keep their youngish appearance occasionally even when they're past 18.
That's why I said that with some goodwill she may pass for a shorty 16 years old.
She'd have issues with anyone taking her seriously, though.

Also if you look all 3-4 pictures on that concept art then you'd see not all of your points were correct there.
Plus  there's the whole thing with "Moe" which generally means artists may  try to make the faces look more "childish" to turn them "cuter".
However that thing works.

Then again, I certainly not blame you for not watching her pictures intently enough.
I really do not.
This just proves my point that many pictures and illustrations on her make Othinus look even younger.





Othinus said:


> I don't think anyone will deny that fact that's she's obviously dressed like a whore.
> 
> I just disagree about her looking that young.


Check the above.
I don't really mind your set.
NF allowed pictures more risqu? than that.
For example remember Zaxxon's set? The signature showing a loli in micro bikini?
So I see no issues there regarding that.
Compared to Zaxxon's your set is orders of magnitudes more tasteful.
Actually, it's a step-up compared to your previous Othinus set.

I only advise you to see the pictures for what they really are.
For what most people actually see them.
You may not acknowledge Othinus being anywhere close to the "loli" kind of character.
That's fine. Everyone have their own views and opinions.
But many other people do, as you can see their reaction.
They see it as a loli character dressed like a cosplaying stripper.
They can be right. They can be wrong.
It doesn't matter.
Personal opinions are subjective to the extreme.

Like I said, in context of things, I don't really mind your set.
Just don't be surprised if other people do.


I'm also aware of that certain concept but... Raidou should've really kept silent about that one.
Because the way he just mentioned it can draw certain suspicions regarding him.
Albeit I'm generally nice enough to not torture people after they made a slip.
Which I suppose is rather fortunate for him now, isn't it?



> With that said, I am not really a fan of her character design either. In fact was pretty disappointed that the Othinus that was talked about at the end of WWIII turned out to be a girl at all. Just because....being based on Odin and all....


Honestly, with the way Japanese adolescent fiction is and ToAru's tendencies, I'm more surprised when any character with importance looks like a decent adult.
So yeah. Disappointing but unfortunately you could see this coming from a mile away.



Atlantic Storm said:


> Keep posts on-topic, please.


Too late for that.
And well, there's nothing wrong with people having a brief fun so long as it doesn't get in the way of the actual VS debate (or otherwise breaking rules). 
And this match had little VS debate going on to begin with.
Instead it turned out into a debate about something else.
Besides this is still better than the old 10+ page shitpostings in 2012 (continued with the MSBD in 2013).
I think that's the only reason Fluttershy attained such a huge post count.


----------



## Nep Heart (Feb 12, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Threads like these make me thankful that the original loli design for Ajimu Najimi was axed.



The fact she has a fashion sense and well... actually wears clothes are a lot more dignifying by themselves IMO.

 Anyway, this thread has become the Outskirts Fashion Dome.


----------



## Qinglong (Feb 12, 2014)

> willy please
> the shit was turned into a meme back in 2010
> him knowing about it isnt suspicious at all  especially when he visits 4chan



**


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 12, 2014)

No idea when it became a meme but I stopped visiting 4chan since a while so I guess it's at least a few years old.
Anyways, you forgot the nametag, Qing.


----------



## Qinglong (Feb 12, 2014)

That's a bannable offense around these parts 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Galaxian ^ (use bro) Thief


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 12, 2014)

Account-sharing is bannable.
While there was some confusion regarding it the first time you guys tried this, occasionally relaying message from banned members is not an actual offense.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 12, 2014)

Only when its flaming or trolling related.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 12, 2014)

willyvereb said:


> I don't really mind your set. NF allowed pictures more risqu? than that.
> For example remember Zaxxon's set? The signature showing a loli in micro bikini?



Not that one in particular, but if it's like the majority of his set's then I probably do not want to remember it.



> So I see no issues there regarding that.
> Compared to Zaxxon's your set is orders of magnitudes more tasteful.
> Actually, it's a step-up compared to your previous Othinus set.


I would hope so. Truth be told, the illustration it was made from is arguably the nicest one in the series.





> I only advise you to see the pictures for what they really are.
> For what most people actually see them.
> You may not acknowledge Othinus being anywhere close to the "loli" kind of character.
> That's fine. Everyone have their own views and opinions.
> ...



Fair enough I guess.




> Honestly, with the way Japanese adolescent fiction is and ToAru's tendencies, I'm more surprised when any character with importance looks like a decent adult.
> So yeah. Disappointing but unfortunately you could see this coming from a mile away.



Most of the characters in the series don't have such a stripper/whore look though. The second closest arguably being Itsuwa or Kanzaki. Though many don't look like decent adult's in a sense that they just have weird outfits and/or look like insane cosplayers. Vento for example.



Qinglong said:


> That's a bannable offense around these parts



Account sharing is bannable. To my knowledge....and I could be wrong... relaying a message is not, unless it's used to flame/bait/break the rules.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 12, 2014)

> Most of the characters in the series don't have such a stripper/whore  look though. The second closest arguably being Itsuwa or Kanzaki. Though  many don't look like decent adult's in a sense that they just have  weird outfits and/or look like insane cosplayers. Vento for example.


Nah, I just meant the whole "Odin is a loli" bit.
The costume and such is just the icing albeit of course the major reason why the characters gets so much flak.


Othinus said:


> Account sharing is bannable. To my  knowledge....and I could be wrong... relaying a message is not, unless  it's used to flame/bait/break the rules.


Yeah, even if the comment was made by another member you guys are actually responsible for your own post.
So if you relay a flaming message from a banned member, be wary.
If it's rule-breaking according to our flaming/baiting policy, you could also get banned for it.


----------

